#   >   -  ! >   >     " "
" "    " ",         ,    ,       .       10  18 ,     ,    " "  8 .

     ,     .

      11 .

  ,    !

----------

:
11:00-11:30   - , 
11:30-11:45    
11:45-13:00     ( ,     ,  ,  , , )
13:00-13:20  
13:20-14:20 60      .        .
       .
14:20-14:30  
14:30-15:10  :  
15:10-15:25   
15:25-16:00   -    

     :
-        ;
-      ,             ;
-   .

----------

!

    " ",     " "   " ". 
 -    ,   ,   ,    -      8  98 .       ,    -     ( , , , , , , , ,  ). 
  3 .   !

  -   !     :
https://vk.com/wall-202988592_42

----------

